# Dzelži / Hardware >  Meklēju

## Trans

Meklēju notebook klvaiaturu ACER TRAVELMATE 2410

----------


## Slowmo

Te var jaunu pasūtīt: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0392065245
Sanāks ap 15Ls ar visu piegādi. Pēc pieredzes zinu, ka no UK nāk aptuveni nedēļu.

----------


## Slowmo

Vai arī te drusku lētāk (ap 10Ls), bet piegāde būs aptuveni mēnesis
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0570912411

----------

